# thinking about going saltwater ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i have a small 10gallon tank that i was using for freshwater, is it posible to tranform that tank into a salt water tank and use the same filter heater and everything else ?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

its possible, but i wouldnt reccomend it to the novice, alot of things can go wrong when a new tank (especially a small one) is maturing, you can lose fish (which in SW generally are ALOT more sensitive in fw) , i used to have a thread for begginners to help them out, but here is a great link that will help you better understand whats needed to set up a tank http://www.melevsreef.com/overview.htm again i wouldnt advise a small tank for a novice, things are unstable, and one false move can equal a system crash which in this hobby can mean alot of money lost, so think big and get a 30 (minimum) if you want to enter this hobby (not to sound like a jerk, but im just trying to keep you from making a mistake, and trust me when you get the disease and upgrade, when you start big your that much closer to the large tank you want, this is an expensive hobby, dont messup and start small, just my opinion)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey sniper possible to make a sticky on "not recommended" for beginner's for the saltwater thing lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm working on a sticky now called "Things best not learned the hard way."


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks on that, i would have gone crazy if i had to do it a third time due to the server going down or whatever


----------

